# Appli qui éteint et allume l'iPhone ?



## Youngkriss911 (20 Février 2017)

Bonjour, je cherche une appli ,qui est capable d'éteindre et d'allumé l'iPhone à une heure donner 
ex: de 23h (éteint) jusqu'à 06h (allume) 
existe t'elle ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Février 2017)

Une application qui éteint l'iPhone on pourrait sans doute l'imaginer. 
Par contre une fois éteint, aucune application ne pourra le rallumer car une fois le téléphone éteint, aucune application ne peut être active!

Donc oublie l'idée, tu ne trouveras pas.


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2017)

Pas mieux que la réponse #2.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2017)

Pourquoi vouloir le couper ?


----------



## Youngkriss911 (21 Février 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Une application qui éteint l'iPhone on pourrait sans doute l'imaginer.
> Par contre une fois éteint, aucune application ne pourra le rallumer car une fois le téléphone éteint, aucune application ne peut être active!
> 
> Donc oublie l'idée, tu ne trouveras pas.



Juste éteindre je serais preneur ,pour l'allumage ce n'est pas grave mdr


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2017)

Vous n'utilisez pas le mode " ne pas déranger " ?


----------



## Youngkriss911 (21 Février 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous n'utilisez pas le mode " ne pas déranger " ?



c'est pas pour les notifications, ça ce n'est pas grave
c'est parce que je m'endors avec donc au pire j'aimerais programmé son extinction le soir quoi mdr


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2017)

Youngkriss911 a dit:


> c'est pas pour les notifications, ça ce n'est pas grave
> c'est parce que je m'endors avec donc au pire j'aimerais programmé son extinction le soir quoi mdr



C'est pour les notification et aussi les appels et sms


----------



## Michael003 (22 Février 2017)

Je crois que ce qu'il veut dire est que la raison pour laquelle il voudrait éteindre son tel automatiquement n'est pas la réception de notifications
Je pense qu'il veut juste l'éteindre car il dort juste à côté la nuit ^^


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> Je crois que ce qu'il veut dire est que la raison pour laquelle il voudrait éteindre son tel automatiquement n'est pas la réception de notifications
> Je pense qu'il veut juste l'éteindre car il dort juste à côté la nuit ^^



Merci de cette explication


----------



## Maxmad68 (23 Février 2017)

Bon soir
Je doute que la politique d'Apple autorise à une app d'éteindre l'appareil, à moins d'être jailbreak...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Février 2017)

Dans ce cas, peut-être que le mode avion serait le plus recommandé ?
Après, je ne sais pas si une application permet de l'activer/désactiver à des heures bien définies.


----------



## gotgot11 (22 Mars 2017)

dans le même genre je cherchais si on pouvait activer ou désactiver une sim par le biais d'une appli mais j'ai l'impression que c'est impossible?


----------

